# Dirty Secrets Thread. Come confess here!



## Jacob (Feb 6, 2017)

The time has come to cleanse your conscience. Let all your friends - or enemies - here at TBT know your deepest, darkest secrets.




			
				 Rules said:
			
		

> Come tell me all about your deepest secrets. Confess anything you'd like to me here. We are all best friends anyways. C:
> 
> It must be related to anything in real life.
> 
> But guys let's not make this get too weird or this thread will close. :c Behave everyone.



*My secret:* I broke up with my girlfriend when her parents were going through a divorce.

Please don't be replying to peoples confessions if you think it will make them uncomfortable.

What happens in this thread stays in this thread,
please don't be bringing up others' confessions in other threads.

I encourage you to share stuff that people IRL tell you "Don't tell anyone." It could be good for you



Spoiler:  Please read this after confessing TY



My God, I am sorry for my sins with all my heart. In choosing to do wrong and failing to do good, I have sinned against you whom I should love above all things. I firmly intend, with your help, to do penance, to sin no more, and to avoid whatever leads me to sin. Our Savior Jesus Christ suffered and died for us. In his name, my God, have mercy.



Once again make it juicy but not inappropriate

*Modification*: No more confessions having to do with TBT. This is causing borderline rule breaking which the moderators aren't pleased with seeing. I encourage you to share whatever is bothering you IRL however.


----------



## mogyay (Feb 6, 2017)

i fall asleep to asmr vidoes and out of 3 exes all 3 cheated on me lol (its fine i think they were insecure of how beautiful i was????)


----------



## brownboy102 (Feb 6, 2017)

I got my friends to write about me in the old confessional


----------



## Dogemon (Feb 6, 2017)

I once kissed a guy in order to distract him and steal his bubble tea.


----------



## Bunnilla (Feb 6, 2017)

I guess I'll go lol 
Through my almost one year here, I've met a bunch of amazing people and also some ehh or bad ones. I really despise like 2 or 3 people. Welp
Not really a secret but still


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 6, 2017)

I was threatened to put laxatives in a guy's drink when I was in 4th grade back in 2010.


----------



## boujee (Feb 6, 2017)

doxxed a few users here and I ain't even mad about the beef we had previously compared to the dirt they got on their name


----------



## Haskell (Feb 6, 2017)

Real Life: I want to murder someone. 
On TBT: I wish I knew some of these people in real life.


----------



## Stepheroo (Feb 6, 2017)

I pretended once that my arthritis was flaring up way worse than it actually was so I didn't have to do all the heavy lifting when my friend was moving. I felt really bad and told her though so I guess it's not a secret. lmfao


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Feb 6, 2017)

I'm a recovering alcoholic. Still drink, just am far more cautious about how much and how often.


----------



## Jacob (Feb 6, 2017)

*Notice*

Modification: No more confessions having to do with The Bell Tree Forums. This is causing borderline rule breaking which the moderators aren't pleased with seeing. I encourage you to share whatever is bothering you IRL however.


----------



## nostalgibra (Feb 6, 2017)

Not really a secret, but a confession. I want to be a housewife. I'm chronically ill and I know I won't be able to have a career even though I really want to, so I've accepted that I'll have to be a stay at home wife. But I'm okay with that. I have a lot of love to give and I'm a home body, so it kind of fits.


----------



## Bowie (Feb 6, 2017)

I've been interested in pursuing relationships with _much_ older partners before.


----------



## Chicha (Feb 6, 2017)

I greatly dislike a certain fandom. I love the franchise but I don't have any patience for the community.


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Feb 6, 2017)

It's not really a dirty secret per se but rather a secret I keep hidden for the most part. I see a therapist once a week and have been for 2 years


----------



## Soda Fox (Feb 6, 2017)

I used to lie to my sister about Santa's elves living in our house in order to get her to do what I say.  If she misbehaved the "elves" would tell Santa.  I never asked anything drastic though.  "Don't steal my clothes/things", "don't come in my room without asking" were the top two usuals.


----------



## N e s s (Feb 7, 2017)

I secretly really don't want to do anything in school, but I have nothing better to do with my life so I'm working hard.


----------



## uwuzumakii (Feb 7, 2017)

I've been seeing a therapist for a few months now and the only people that know are my mother and father, and the rest of my family doesn't know. I've also been taking anti-depressants.


----------



## Corrie (Feb 7, 2017)

. I stole money from my sister when I didn't have any so I could go on the bus. I should repay her someday
. I ship the weirdest characters
. I still lie to my mom. I should stop that


----------



## Aquari (Feb 7, 2017)

i didnt want my brother to be inviting his friends over so often so i broke his ps3 and pinned it on the friend i hated the most, they have never talked since.


----------



## vel (Feb 7, 2017)

i like one of my friends but i'm moving and i'll never get to tell them lul!!!


----------



## forestyne (Feb 7, 2017)

-I secretly like arguing with people.
 -I had a crush on my ex-best friend.
 -Too weird


*I  H A V E  S I N N E D*​


----------



## kylie32123 (Feb 7, 2017)

It's no secret the best thing about a secret is secretly telling someone your secret, thereby placing another secret in their secret collection of secrets. Secretly.


----------



## Celestefey (Feb 7, 2017)

- One of my old best friends told me to kill myself once. We're not friends anymore but that was really awful. :') I'm glad I convinced myself otherwise.

- I once had a crush on one of my old school best friends, + he liked me back (it was really obvious, but we were awkward shy angsty teenagers). We've never dated, and never will,  but we still flirt with each other a lot considering we're just "friends", we talk like we're a married couple sometimes LMAO, but it's all banter. I don't think I could ever see him as anything more than a friend anyway.

- I had my first kiss at the age of 18. :'D


----------



## visibleghost (Feb 7, 2017)

Spoiler: lol



i dont believe i will ever get better and i guess the ppl who treat me kinda know but idk i dont think they understand how sure i am of it. ive been like this for so long and tried so many thing and nothing ever helps but if i tell people that they say "i know it feels that way but everything can and will get better" like i get qhy they have to say it but no??? 

also im  scared thati will live long enough to get out of this system. im scared nothing will change and i will just keep going until things cant get any worse and until doctors and mental health people wont do anything about me.


 
less emo confession lol i read my sister's diary once when we were seven sorry )):


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Feb 7, 2017)

I am slightly sadistic when it comes to my favorite fictional characters. I love the drama that comes when a character dies.


----------



## seliph (Feb 7, 2017)

I once again am not gonna read Jacob's little prayer

Anyways
- When I was 15 or 16 or so I lied to my psychologist to get off my meds.
- I'm guilty of inflicting my own issues onto my characters to cope.
- I've hid quite a few injuries from my mom oops.


----------



## N a t (Feb 7, 2017)

I'm a total, weak, piece of crap. I'm guilty of being passive aggressive towards a good friend of mine who I was deeply in love with for years, because he didn't have any feelings for me at all and I handled the rejection awfully. Like, we're still friends, and I don't treat him poorly. But sometimes when we're all just messing around and being dorks I will randomly insult him or tell him to shut up. He's aware that I'm kidding, but it's still awful. I'm an awful person


----------



## moonford (Feb 7, 2017)

- I create a fake facade so people will leave me alone/ dislike me.
- I used to be very manipulative.
- I don't like my uncomfortable feeling towards relationships and how I'll never be in one because of it, it makes me even more depressed than I already am.
- I've almost died 4 times.
- I've always wanted to be a psychotherapist next to being an Author.


----------



## opalskiies (Feb 7, 2017)

My secret is I still can't get over a girl my boyfriend saw behind my back and I think about it all the stupid time and literally her name can send me into panic attacks so anytime I see someone with the stupid name Rachel I instantaneously think they're a horrible human despite doing nothing wrong but sadly sharing their namesake with her. Now I'm extremely self conscious about myself because of her. I haven't told literally anyone except my boyfriend. I feel lonely sometimes.


----------



## Hbear (Feb 7, 2017)

opalskiies said:


> My secret is I still can't get over a girl my boyfriend saw behind my back and I think about it all the stupid time and literally her name can send me into panic attacks so anytime I see someone with the stupid name Rachel I instantaneously think they're a horrible human despite doing nothing wrong but sadly sharing their namesake with her. Now I'm extremely self conscious about myself because of her. I haven't told literally anyone except my boyfriend. I feel lonely sometimes.



I'm literally the same way with the name Brooke. The first year of my ongoing relationship with my then-boyfriend, now-fiance, his ex wouldn't leave him alone. Then there was a weird situation and I thought he cheated on me, but he didn't. But either way, every time I see that name, I get so angry and insecure even though I shouldn't be. I'm learning to get over it though. Slowly but surely. It sure is pretty damn hard though.

I still think about self-harming when there's a time in my life that's super stressful and it's almost to the point where I can't cope. I've been around 2 years clean, but old habits die hard when it comes to coping mechanisms like that.


----------



## Stalfos (Feb 7, 2017)

I once snuck up before Christmas morning and opened my presents. Power Master Optimus Prime was worth it. 10/10 Would do it again.


----------



## cromi (Feb 7, 2017)

opalskiies said:


> My secret is I still can't get over a girl my boyfriend saw behind my back and I think about it all the stupid time and literally her name can send me into panic attacks so anytime I see someone with the stupid name Rachel I instantaneously think they're a horrible human despite doing nothing wrong but sadly sharing their namesake with her. Now I'm extremely self conscious about myself because of her. I haven't told literally anyone except my boyfriend. I feel lonely sometimes.



Haha hello. Sorry I keep bumping into you. I just could not help but notice that name. Have you ever heard of how some names share similar personalities? Every person with that name X I ever knew was very prissy, manipulative and selfish. (I am very sorry if anyone named that is reading this, I doubt it is true for everyone) I notice similarities with certain names and I get uneasy if I meet anyone with a name I consider having negative traits.
-
Anyways, I do best not to hold regrets of choices or decisions. Here are a few:

- I have gender dysphoria so bad that I constantly dream of cutting off the part of my body that I hate the most. I don't want to hurt myself nor am I suicidal, I just would feel so at peace if it were not there anymore. 

-I draw certain type of art (I don't know if I'm even allowed mention what it is on here) that I've received death threats over numerous occasions. I refuse to back down or tone down my drawings, because I believe in freedom of artistic expression no matter what the subject is.

-I sometimes go into my sister's house and steal small pieces of change to go buy candy.


----------



## mondogecko9 (Feb 7, 2017)

I have a crush on a fictional character... Noodle



Spoiler


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Feb 7, 2017)

if you got something to say to me, better say it to me instead of talking behind my back...


*****.


----------



## Acruoxil (Feb 7, 2017)

I intentionally threw an overwatch game today huehue

- - - Post Merge - - -

Btw when I say throw I mean make my team intentionally lose lol

- - - Post Merge - - -

Btw when I say throw I mean make my team intentionally lose lol


----------



## Romaki (Feb 7, 2017)

I distance myself to see if people make an effort to get close, but they never do.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Feb 7, 2017)

Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler



I actually like Emboar


----------



## N a t (Feb 7, 2017)

Riedy said:


> I distance myself to see if people make an effort to get close, but they never do.



I've done this before as well, and in the end, they don't actually contact me to see if I'm alive or anything.  They just send memes or talk about themselves. It probably sounds awful to others, but I've had many issues with "friends" in the past, and this is something I feel i need to do sometimes.


----------



## lizziety (Feb 7, 2017)

Sooooo, I went through 6 months of treatment for an eating disorder that I've had basically my whole life (and still have to an extent). I feel like I am lying to people by omitting the fact that I have it, but at the same time am scared that people will tell me that I don't 'look' like I have one or assume which one I have. Even w/o mentioning it people comment on my (lack of) food intake and the choices I make and even though it hurts me, I don't want to make them embarrassed for saying those stupid things by telling them the truth. I don't know if it's something anyone can relate with.. it's eating at me though (no pun intended lol). 
Feel free to reply, it won't make me uncomfortable


----------



## littletwinclouds (Feb 8, 2017)

i've done.... questionable... things for money in the past


----------



## Stepheroo (Feb 8, 2017)

I think I might actually have micro-transaction issues and it makes me scared to ever go and try to have fun in Vegas like my friend dreams of us doing because I think I may have the inclination to develop a gambling problem.


----------



## Zireael (Feb 8, 2017)

A few years ago I had a little self-discovery episode where I was bi-curious, but I realise now I'd rather have a male partner anyway. It was a fun thing for me to explore though.

Admittedly I was also a sucker for those stupid RNG lootboxes in games. Eventually I learned my lesson.


----------



## Xerolin (Feb 8, 2017)

most of these are emo-alert


Spoiler:  



-whenever i share my issues and ask for advice, people tell me to talk to a school councellor. i did a few months ago. all i told her was that my dad was an alcoholic and he yells at me sometimes for not doing my chores, pretty much. if i wanted to see her again she'd have to tell him i was seeing her. im just like screw that. i barely got to tell her any of my issues, most of which would result in parent contact (hurting myself)

-i stole some of my grandma's antidepressants once

-i honestly just want to die. stuff stuff and more stuff. yeah, i know "suicide is a permenant answer to a temporary problem" idc. yeah, "its normal to feel this way as a teenager" idc. its just the way i am and i've been told i'll grow up to be a failure

-i like to vent. but then i beat myself up over it bc my brain associates venting with seeking attention. and i associate seeking attention with being a faker

- yes i've said it a million times but I self harm. and damn its bad. "ohh you're overreacting!" um no im turning mental pain into physical pain

-@ above; I haven't been able to be clean for more than 3 weeks since.. August maybe?

-i mock myself.


----------



## Lululand (Feb 8, 2017)

Elvenfrost said:


> A few years ago I had a little self-discovery episode where I was bi-curious, but I realise now I'd rather have a male partner anyway. It was a fun thing for me to explore though.



You think that's bad, when I was about 17 all this LGBT talk they had at my school (mostly experiences of students coming out as whatever) for about a few days I managed to convince myself I might be transgender because I always liked beng a tomboy and I never played with barbies when I was little... and I've made the very stupid mistake of telling my mom about it. 

Whenever I think about it now I cringe so hard you have no idea. It was just a silly little moment of confusion, I know that I'm a girl and that I LIKE being girl (honestly right now I feel so stupid for ever doubting it in the first place), but sometimes I wonder if she actually took me seriously... 
she's very open minded and I know she would've loved me either way (I'm very lucky to have her <3 ), but I still wish I never gave her that doubt in the first place. All she had to say to me was something along the lines of "lol honey I doubt it, but whatever", but I'd still do anything to take those words back...


----------



## visibleghost (Feb 8, 2017)

Xerolin said:


> most of these are emo-alert
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> ...



does the councellor haveto say why youre seeing them? u could just say to urdad that youve had fights sith ur friends or whatever and she helps u solve stuff or w/e. as for self harm generally those ppl tend to be under an oath that they arent allowed to tell other ppl what u said unless it Really Worries them (ie suicidal thoughts or if u tell them youre soing drugs pr spmething. also they have to tell u before telling others iirc) 
u can ask them about it and theyll tell you what they will/will not have to contact parents about.

in my experience they usually want to know some stuff about your self harm (ask to see it, how long has it been going on, are your tools clean and safe to use etc.) but if theyre good they wont tell anyone else or super freak out.

obviously this is all your decision and idk what ur counsellor is like but if u feel u need help you should get help.


----------



## Xerolin (Feb 8, 2017)

visibleghost said:


> ~



well like
she said that she wouldnt tell my dad /what/ we were talking about, just that we were talking. but then if she did say we were talking, my dad would probably make me tell him. she told me that the details will be discreet except if *i was hurting myself, had suicidal thoughts*, was doing drugs, or was going to hurt someone else. i feel like i cant really get the full help if i cant give all the details. 
idrk though. i was actually thinking of seeing her for an entirely seperate reason involving my friend last week.


----------



## Tessie (Feb 8, 2017)

don't judge don't judge don't judge >_<

i knew a guy was cheating on his girlfriend (of 6 years!) with me, but i was being selfish and lonely and didnt care so i would hit him up to come over so we could hook up anyway lol. something about being a side chick was kind of...exciting.
but after a couple of rounds i stopped hitting him up, mainly cause i got bored with him  
i dont tell any my friends this hahah

- - - Post Merge - - -



lizziety said:


> Sooooo, I went through 6 months of treatment for an eating disorder that I've had basically my whole life (and still have to an extent). I feel like I am lying to people by omitting the fact that I have it, but at the same time am scared that people will tell me that I don't 'look' like I have one or assume which one I have. Even w/o mentioning it people comment on my (lack of) food intake and the choices I make and even though it hurts me, I don't want to make them embarrassed for saying those stupid things by telling them the truth. I don't know if it's something anyone can relate with.. it's eating at me though (no pun intended lol).
> Feel free to reply, it won't make me uncomfortable



I recovered from an eating disorder, I know how tough it is to go through. I even considered dropping out of college and went to the counselor of my university to talk about it, I was too hungry to study, but I rather not eat than gain weight to get the grades. I remember having an actual fear of my weight going up. And if I did eat I planned my meals very accordingly making sure I counted an exact measurement of the calories by weighing all my food. It took so much time out of me and exhausted me. I completely understand the impact of viewing your body in a negative light. But I got out of it, I switched to veganism which allowed me to eat so much and feel so full but it being such less calories. Veganism honestly cured me, it made me feel amazing in so many ways knowing the impact behind it (ethical/environment/health), as well as including enjoyable exercises like on the bike. I went from unattractive thin to a nice body with abs and I honestly loved my body. I hope you get out of it, don't be afraid to talk about it. So many people go through it, and you're not alone <3


----------



## Waluigi (Feb 8, 2017)

I'm into some weird stuff. Really, really weird stuff.

Also, when people get hurt, I find it just a little bit too funny.


----------



## Sepia (Feb 8, 2017)

-I'm pretty sure by now that I'm bisexual. Don't know why I never realized it earlier. 
-I landed a job at Burger King but the people who worked there and the conditions of the area really put me off. Plus the "boss" was incredibly scary and I'm not very good at dealing with intimidating people. So I told everyone I got fired when in actuality I quit. I really needed a job at the time too. ='D


----------



## ams (Feb 8, 2017)

I used to shoplift as a teenager. And not just like a pack of gum, but probably around $50 worth of stuff every time.


----------



## Stepheroo (Feb 8, 2017)

With the age that I am, I sometimes think that maybe something is wrong with me since I've never touched alcohol and drugs. With society and my generation right now, I regret having never done them sometimes because I feel like I would fit in and be able to meet more people if I did associate with alcohol and marijuana. However, I've never been able to bring myself to touch the stuff.


----------



## Soigne (Feb 8, 2017)

flirted with a professor to bump my grade


----------



## brownboy102 (Feb 8, 2017)

I talk behind people's backs, but it's normally 'cause I know they do the same to me. It's unhealthy but if they aren't gonna talk to me directly, I don't feel the need to talk to them directly.


----------



## watercolorwish (Feb 8, 2017)

im into masochism and i accidentally broke my ex's nose


----------



## milkyi (Feb 8, 2017)

I regret 98% of the things I did on TBT in the past and it's the reason why I left for 6-7 months


----------



## Goshi (Feb 9, 2017)

Well, I've had more... "lewd nights" with people than I should have had at this age.

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Addition

I smoked weed a few times for New Year's and Christmas.


----------



## Sonny Resetti (Feb 9, 2017)

Both of these I was age 7-10.

I once stuck a spoon in a powered-on toaster cause why not. Somehow, I didn't get electrocuted! But sparks flew everywhere.

I also set a short, thick piece of rope on fire and then panicked and quickly ran to put it in the bin while flaming pieces of rope fell and singed the carpet.


----------



## nerdatheart9490 (Feb 9, 2017)

I nearly drowned my baby sister when she was first born. On accident. I was feeding her with a bottle and would squeeze milk in to her mouth whenever she stopped to breathe. I thought I was helping. Whoops.

She's 16 now. She's fine.


----------



## f11 (Feb 9, 2017)

I'm in love with my French teacher.


----------



## Trundle (Feb 9, 2017)

damn some of y'all are messed

- - - Post Merge - - -

one time in kindergarten i bit a girl because she wouldn't let go of me. but like that's reasonable, i was being assaulted and i wanted out


----------



## Tessie (Feb 9, 2017)

In December I tried cocaine for the first time and went on a 2 hour binge of it that night. 
And honestly, I'd do it again if offered, it was pretty fun, I felt euphoric and I couldn't stop talking lol.


----------



## deSPIRIA (Feb 9, 2017)

one time i stepped on an ant


----------



## cIementine (Feb 9, 2017)

Ashvenn said:


> one time i stepped on an ant



damn why ppl here so messed up ?? :///


----------



## Envy (Feb 9, 2017)

Back when I was a teenager I got caught up in a lot of internet drama. And then I left the communities I was a part of. But... I was still a teenager. I could not let things go completely. So... I... this is terrible. I was really close to one of the members there at one point, he was a moderator. He had given me his password. He was still a moderator. I signed onto his account and randomly started deleting topics which the members I hated were participating in. 

GUYS. This was ten years ago. I'll never do it again. >.< ...But it is kind of funny in hindsight... but still terrible, very terrible. I betrayed someone's trust. *sigh*


----------



## StarUrchin (Feb 9, 2017)

i think i have ADD. hopefully not c:


----------



## nostalgibra (Feb 9, 2017)

I feel like I'm the most inferior, stupid, childish person in the world. I truly hate myself, and on top of being mentally ill, I really have to be careful around less than savory substances. My genes and my neuroses are a perfect storm for drug/alcohol addiction.


----------



## FOXHOUNDL7 (Feb 9, 2017)

Okay, I had a major crush on this girl in school, so what I did was spend every moment I could with her, and my friends started to mock me saying that im her boyfriend  (in which I wanted to be) and she said that she would like to have me as a boyfriend but I was forced to decline due to my friends and It hurt, really, really bad. But on the good side is that over the past 2-3 years since that event my friends have matured and supported me to go out and get her.


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Feb 9, 2017)

I committed a crime when I was around 10 years old. There was a $1000 reward for me on crime stoppers. Luckily, I never got caught.


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Feb 10, 2017)

Tessie said:


> In December I tried cocaine for the first time and went on a 2 hour binge of it that night.
> And honestly, I'd do it again if offered, it was pretty fun, I felt euphoric and I couldn't stop talking lol.



Yeah you never do just one or two lines, lol.



TheGreatBrain said:


> I committed a crime when I was around 10 years old. There was a $1000 reward for me on crime stoppers. Luckily, I never got caught.






---

I enjoy urban exploration, it satisfies my natural curiosity and mixes well with my love of photography and history. Unfortunately entering a property without owner's permission is illegal pretty much everywhere, though it hasn't deterred me or the thousands of others who go through these long abandoned and usually crumbling places.  After scoping out spots like the Pontiac Silverdome, a high school, hospital, sugar mill, and Titan I ICBM silo complex I feel like it's all downhill from here. 


Spoiler

























^ Pac-Man chasing ghosts!


----------



## hamster (Feb 10, 2017)

I basically cheated on my ex. I told him I wanted "a break" because I thought I was being nice instead of just breaking up with him. It's a shame because he was super sweet and an attractive guy but I found him so irritating. I ended up hooking up with another guy after a few days. I'm not proud of it but I wouldn't really say I'm ashamed. I still feel sorry for him since we haven't talked ever since and he was fun, but I screwed it up because one day he tried to get in touch with me (a few months after) however I ended up being very aggressive towards him. Honestly he was being a hypocrite but I was a very bad girlfriend and I didn't have the right to act like that.

The guy I hooked up with is my current boyfriend. I'm not a committed person and he wants to stay with me for the rest of our lives. This time I ended up being very loyal to him though and he was controlling. I ended up not being able to socialize because he'd get extremely pissed. Then I find out that he was talking to a lot of girls without telling me. I was a very laid back person when it comes to stuff like that but it really bummed me out, and unfortunately this happened recently so I don't trust him. The relationship was incredibly unfair and I'm glad that I told him. A lot of people might ask "why are you staying with him?" but trust me, it's hard. I still love him and he's sorry however I'm not planning to stay with him for long though.
he gives me a lot of money and gifts too so what can you do


----------



## visibleghost (Feb 10, 2017)

i barely talk to my friends but i think that it might be for the best. im not in a good place atm and i cant rly take care of friendships and theyve never liked me anyway. it feels kinda nice that i've accepted that i'll leave it alone. if they want to talk to me they can reach out (which they won't do but i don't mind) but i won't put in the same effort as ive been putting in for the past 5-6 years.

that's not very Dirty Secret-y but . theres more . one of the friends is alright, i guess? but everything they do makes me angry and i find myself hating them really often. theyve been really mean to me in the past and theyre self centered and i can't stand their attitude. sometimes i get impulses to tell them everything i dislike about them and everything bad theyve done to me but then i think about it and remember that they dont give a **** about me and i will jsut be a giant asshat if i do that. still, it makes me strangely happy when i see them posting on social media about being sad lmao im petty


----------



## SockHead (Feb 10, 2017)

i like .... butts


----------



## Stalfos (Feb 10, 2017)

When I was very little I tried teaching my hamster how to swim.  God have mercy on his lil' soul.


----------



## Tessie (Feb 11, 2017)

lostineverfreeforest said:


> Yeah you never do just one or two lines, lol.



Yeah I totally realized that, every time another line was passed to me again I always accepted it, it's not that it was addicting but I just...wanted to...have another one? Hahaha okay I guess I can totally understand how it's addicting.


----------



## bigger34 (Feb 11, 2017)

Sparro said:


> I talk behind people's backs, but it's normally 'cause I know they do the same to me. It's unhealthy but if they aren't gonna talk to me directly, I don't feel the need to talk to them directly.



ME SMH


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 11, 2017)

I really really want a girlfriend. Like I have dreams about girls all the time but I don't tell my boyfriend... I don't mean a girlfriend to replace him, but a girlfriend ALONG with him. Maybe later in our relationship we can talk about doing a poly thing but I don't know if we're ready for it yet... I kind of want to start looking like go on dating sites but I don't want to do anything without talking to him about it


----------



## Heyden (Feb 11, 2017)

wow


----------



## Waluigi (Feb 11, 2017)

lostineverfreeforest said:


> Yeah you never do just one or two lines, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How much I want to go urban exploring. Shame there isn't anywhere worthwhile nearby.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 11, 2017)

If someone leaves behind their unopened snack in class or something, I'll take it.  THIS IS SURVIVAL


----------



## hamster (Feb 11, 2017)

bad joke


----------



## mayorsam17 (Feb 11, 2017)

lizziety said:


> Sooooo, I went through 6 months of treatment for an eating disorder that I've had basically my whole life (and still have to an extent). I feel like I am lying to people by omitting the fact that I have it, but at the same time am scared that people will tell me that I don't 'look' like I have one or assume which one I have. Even w/o mentioning it people comment on my (lack of) food intake and the choices I make and even though it hurts me, I don't want to make them embarrassed for saying those stupid things by telling them the truth. I don't know if it's something anyone can relate with.. it's eating at me though (no pun intended lol).
> Feel free to reply, it won't make me uncomfortable




I'm going into residential treatment for an eating disorder in March, and have been in and out of treatment centres and hospitals since I was first diagnosed when I was 12. It really terrifies me to admit to people that I have an eating disorder because I'm worried I don't "look it" anymore. People always comment on my lack of food intake at school, and it made me really embarrassed and self-conscious but starving is all that I know to do anymore. I can't tell anybody at school and am constantly having to lie about why I do the things that I do because I can't cope with my body at the weight that I'm at. I really hope you're okay though, and please know that so many people understand and are going through the same thing <3


----------



## KatRose (Feb 12, 2017)

When I was probably around 10 my friend and I discovered omegle one day. We were just flipping through people then we found this (imo) really hot, older Polish guy who we kinda talked to for a while. Somehow I got his Skype, which was very surprising and concerning to my friend as she started to realize that wasn't super safe. Anyway, fast forward and I started talking to this guy like everyday on Skype. We would video chat and he would just watch me fall asleep at my desk or whatever. I specifically remember he would joke around with me and threaten to show me his junk. In retrospect the dude was totally a pedophile because he must've been around 25 or possibly older and I was just a kid. It creeps me out still just thinking about that whole experience to this day. I blocked him probably 2 months after we started talking and I realized what a screwed up situation that was, but I never told a single soul about it.


----------



## forestyne (Feb 12, 2017)

I have a hacked version of Kim Kardashian: Hollywood because I can't stand being worse than other people, even in a video game.


----------



## kayleee (Feb 12, 2017)

forestyne said:


> I have a hacked version of Kim Kardashian: Hollywood because I can't stand being worse than other people, even in a video game.



I relate to this on a spiritual level


----------



## mayorsam17 (Feb 15, 2017)

Bump cuz I love reading these


----------



## f11 (Feb 15, 2017)

I catch feelings too easily and always end up hurt in the end.


----------



## Weiland (Feb 15, 2017)

I skinned a cat when I was really little.


----------



## Akira-chan (Feb 15, 2017)

I sometimes feel like i value fictional characters more than my friends and sometimes even my partner. My hyper-fixation with these characters has even helped end my past relationship, due to making the person feel like i don't love them. Eh i wasn't liken him much anymore. But i try not to scream too much about my obsession, and it's nice that my gf understands my obsession and doesn't compare herself to them. 

Another confession is that I probably killed the neighbor's dog with dog treats by accident, and i feel really ba  d. ;-; poor dogoo


----------

